# .410 meets Wall street 2



## papaturner (Mar 5, 2011)

Does not involve turning but it turned out sort of interesting. Used a 410 shell with a Wall Street 2 kit from Woodcraft.
Comments welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 5, 2011)

thats pretty cool


----------



## hewunch (Mar 5, 2011)

Great idea and execution


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 5, 2011)

That is one innovative idea in pen making.  Good job and thanks for sharing.
Charles


----------



## Old Lar (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey, that is a great idea. That may be an idea I have to keep for the future.  Great pen too!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 6, 2011)

I like the caliber of your work!


----------



## papaturner (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SGM Retired (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, what a great idea!!  Wish I could "think" out of the box like that.  Nice work.  Gary


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice job!  I've been wanting to make a shotshell pen for quite a while, but haven't gotten to it yet.  It's good to see.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## JohnU (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice work Perry!  Way to use your resources.  I think you just started something!


----------



## jkirkb94 (Mar 6, 2011)

I like your innovation!


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice workmanship. This brings back memories the .410 was my first shotgun. How did you mount the shell casing to the transmission?


----------



## papaturner (Mar 7, 2011)

Penultimate said:


> Very nice workmanship. This brings back memories the .410 was my first shotgun. How did you mount the shell casing to the transmission?



Mike, It is mounted as normal. The plastic portion of the shell has the kit tube in it. It`s a tight fit but it is do-able.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Mar 7, 2011)

Papaturner,

Love it.

Would like some step by step details.  

Charlie

Lawrenceville, GA


----------



## papaturner (Mar 7, 2011)

Charlie I`m not much on giving step by step instructions but if you plan to be at woodcraft on the 2nd. of April at our Pen Meeting I`ll certainly tell you all I know(shouldn`t take long):biggrin:

However if you aren`t then let me know and I`ll try and write some instructions down for you.


----------



## corian king (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello First,Nice pen really like it.I took a couple 410 shells to the shop a couple months ago and was going to try basically the same thing.But never had the time to mess with it.I second the idea of some instructions If possible.It might help me get motivated on this.
Again very nice pen! great work!!!
JIM


----------



## papaturner (Mar 8, 2011)

corian king said:


> Hello First,Nice pen really like it.I took a couple 410 shells to the shop a couple months ago and was going to try basically the same thing.But never had the time to mess with it.I second the idea of some instructions If possible.It might help me get motivated on this.
> Again very nice pen! great work!!!
> JIM



Jim, I`ll try to get some posted in the next day or so just keep an eye out.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicely done, sure to be a big hit!


----------



## Finatic (Apr 17, 2011)

Still waiting some instructions for the .410 shell wall st.
Give it your best shot.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 17, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> I like the caliber of your work!


 


He said "Caliber".....




Very nice, how did you get the 'clip' on there....remove the plastic body of the shell, install clip, then re-install plastic body?




Scott (regardless, it was well done) B


----------



## avbill (Apr 17, 2011)

Take a wallstreet and punch out the top of the kit.  Keep the clip

Take the 410 shell and remove the plastic.
Rem out inside shell to fit the clip  (calipers)
Possible to use  bellel chuck


----------



## papaturner (Apr 19, 2011)

*Instructions on the 410 pen*

Sorry I`m so late with this.....Life stuff you know. But here goes.
You will need one 3 in. spent 410 shell with long brass and 1 wall st. 2 pen kit.
The first step is to remove the brass from the shell. I did this wit an exacto knife.
I carefully cut around the brass making sure it was cut square and neat.
Next you need to remove the excess plastic along with a portion of the cap that you can see in the brass. I did this with a 7/16 drill bit making sure not to damage the brass. This step is necessary to ensure the pen length is proper.
The next step is to alter the clip assembly.First knock out the finial and remove the black sleeve. Next you need to remove about 3/16 to 1/4 in. from the top portion of the clip assembly to make sure the brass will fit properly. It is best to test fit the brass on the clip assembly at this time  to ensure proper fit. You may need to remove more if the fit is off. Once all fits nicely epoxy the brass on the clip assembly and sit aside to cure.
Now move to the body of the pen. Take the plastic portion of the shell and put the brass tube from the kit in the shell body.Next trim the plastic to the exact length of the brass tube. Trim the crimped end of the plastic.
When this is done glue the tube in the plastic portion.( I used CA ).
when all the parts are cured or set up press the clip assembly in the shell body making sure the crimped end is toward the nib end of the pen.
Then assemble the rest as usual. Good luck and post a photo.
If you have questions let me know.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Great job, Perry! 

If you want to sell these, there is a BIG market for Winchester AA .410s fairly near you.
There are two HUGE skeet complexes in the Metro area. .410 competition is what separates champions from shooters. They all shoot AA.

I think you got yourself a nice little niche market with these.


----------

